# Weekly Competition 2017-47



## Mike Hughey (Nov 21, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U' R F2 R F2 R
*2. *R' U' F R' U F' R' F R'
*3. *U' F2 R2 F R2 F' U' F2 U'
*4. *U R' F' U' F2 U' R' U'
*5. *F2 U R2 U' R2 F' U F2

*3x3x3
1. *D L2 D' B2 F2 D R2 F2 U B2 U' L' D L2 F D' R' U B' F' L2
*2. *L2 D U2 F2 U L2 R2 U B2 F2 U L' D' L B D' R' F' D' R'
*3. *F2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L D L U' F' U' L2 B' F' L'
*4. *R2 F' B' U B2 R' U' F2 U' L B D2 L2 D F2 B2 R2 D F2 B2 D'
*5. *F2 L2 U' F2 D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 U B' L' B D2 F' L2 F R' F R2

*4x4x4
1. *D2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 D2 R Fw' Rw U Fw' F' R2 B Rw2 F' Rw2 F' U Fw D Uw' U2 F2 Uw' Rw' D2 U' L2 Rw' B' D' U' L B' R' D R2 B2 Fw' F
*2. *R B' L2 U2 R' U2 Rw B' Fw2 L Rw' R' Fw2 D F' D' Fw F D' Uw' Fw' L2 Rw' D2 Uw B R' Uw' U L2 Rw2 U F2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 L D' Uw
*3. *D F' Uw2 Rw' D' U' R2 Uw' Fw2 F Rw' B2 D' R B' Rw2 B Uw' F' U2 L R2 Fw' Uw Fw2 F2 Uw2 U' Fw' R2 F2 Uw U2 Rw Fw2 Uw2 L2 D' B2 Fw2
*4. *D L B2 D' Fw2 D2 B' Fw Rw' U2 F2 D R' D' L' Rw2 B Uw' Fw' L B' Fw' Uw2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 F U' L2 Rw R2 Fw L Rw' D2 Uw2 B' L
*5. *L' D B2 L' D' Uw B' D' B D2 Fw' Rw2 U' L R2 F Uw2 Rw' B D R Uw' F' Uw2 R' U L' Rw2 D' Rw D2 U2 B2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' F R' Uw' B2

*5x5x5
1. *L' D2 R2 Bw2 F' Rw B2 Lw2 Fw' L U' L R F2 L2 Lw D2 Rw2 D2 Dw' F' L' B F D' Bw2 L' Uw Bw2 Fw' Uw2 L' R Dw F L F D' L2 F' L2 Bw Lw2 R U2 F2 Dw' Lw2 Bw L Uw L Uw U' Bw2 Fw2 Dw Fw F' R
*2. *D Dw' U2 Rw Fw' Rw R Uw' L Fw' F' Dw2 Rw Fw D2 F2 L' Lw Rw2 Dw U2 R' F Lw2 Fw F Lw' F2 Dw' Uw2 U Lw' B' Fw' Rw' Fw' U2 Bw' L Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 R B' Lw2 R2 Bw F' Lw' R' F Dw U' Fw D' Dw Uw U2 Lw2
*3. *Dw2 Rw Dw2 Uw' Bw' R' B2 R Uw' Rw Fw Rw' R2 Bw' L' Dw Bw2 F' L Dw' Rw' B Bw' F2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 B2 F2 Dw' B' F Lw' R' Dw2 U2 Bw2 R B' Fw D Bw R Dw' L Bw2 D2 Bw' Fw' F' U2 Fw U Lw D L' Rw' D
*4. *R' U2 Rw' R2 Dw2 L B' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Lw D2 R Uw L' D Lw' Bw' R' U' B2 R U2 B2 F U' F L' Rw D' Bw' F2 Rw Uw B2 Uw' B' Dw' Fw' F' L2 Lw2 R Bw U Fw' R' U2 Rw2 Uw' L Lw Rw R2 U L2 R2 D Dw' R
*5. *D2 Dw U2 F' D R2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw Lw2 Uw F2 Lw2 Rw R2 F2 D Bw F' Lw B' D2 Rw' D2 U' L2 Lw2 Rw' Bw L2 R' U2 Lw2 Rw2 D Dw B2 F2 Rw Uw2 U B' Bw' U' Lw2 Dw Lw2 Uw' U' Fw Uw' F2 R Fw2 U' B L Lw2 D

*6x6x6
1. *3F' L2 D 3R 2B2 2L' 2U L' F2 D' 2F 3R' B' 3F' 2F2 L 3R2 R' U 3F' 2F F' 3U L' 2B' 2F' F 3U L B' 3R 2F 2L' 2D' 3R' 3F L2 R 2U B' 2B R' D2 U 2R2 2B2 2R2 3U2 2L2 R' 2D' F L 3R2 2R R2 3U 2L 2R2 2U 2B L2 3R D2 U2 L2 2L 2F' F L2
*2. *3F L F' 2D2 3R2 D' L2 2D2 L2 R' U R2 2F 2D2 2L' 3R 3U' 2B 3R' 3F 3R2 3F 3U' 2U U' 2L' B' R B L D 2D' 2L F2 3U2 F2 2D2 2R2 2U2 B 2R' 2U2 2L2 2F2 D F2 3U2 2B F 2U F2 2L2 3F L' 2R' 2B2 L2 R' F2 D2 L R2 2D' 3F' 2U' U F L2 U2 R2
*3. *L2 2L2 2B' 2L' 2F F2 2R' D2 L D 2D' L 2D2 U F2 2L 2U L 2L' 2B2 3F' 2L2 3R R2 2B 2L2 3R 2D 2F' U2 2F' 2L 2D 3U2 U2 2L 2R' 2U U2 L 3U 2U' 3F2 U 3F2 D' 2L' F' 3R' B' 3R2 3U2 F L2 2L' 3R 2F2 3U' U' 2B D 2F2 D2 2F2 2L' U 2B' 3F2 2F F2
*4. *2D R' 3U B' 2D' 2B' F 3R2 2R 3U2 B 3R2 2U' B' U2 3R2 R' 2F2 F' U 2L2 3U F 2U 3F' 2U' U' 2B' 2F D2 2B U2 2B L' 2R 2U L 2U' 3F F L 2R 3U L2 2D2 3F 2R2 3F D' R' 3U 2F' 2U 2F' 3U 3R2 2U2 2B' D 2D 3U U' B2 D' R 3U U' 2L' 2R D'
*5. *3U2 2U 2B2 2F' 3U2 2L 2R2 3F' 3R' 2U L' F 2U F2 3U' 3R' 2U2 3F2 3R 2R' 2F U' 2R' 2U' 2B 2D' 3R' F U2 2B2 L2 2B 3R R 3U2 2F' L B2 3R' U2 F2 3R2 2R' D 3F2 2L' R2 2D2 L 2R 2U' L' 2U U 2R2 U' R 2F' 2U' U2 L 2F L' 2L' 2R2 R' 2D 2B 2L R2

*7x7x7
1. *3B2 D' 2D R2 3D' U L' R2 B L2 3D2 3U2 B' 2B2 2L 3D2 U' L' D2 3D 3U U2 2R' B2 L2 2L 2B2 3R 2U2 B2 2F2 D F2 R2 3D' 3U' 2B2 3B 3F' 2F U' B' 3L 3B2 3F2 U2 2L2 3B' F L' D' 2B 3D 3F' 2F2 2U2 2R' 2B' L 3L' D' F' 2L' 3R' B 3F' L 3L 3R' 3B' 3L D2 2L2 R2 3U F2 2L2 3R2 R F' 3D U2 2B 3B U2 3L2 B' 3F2 3D 3B 3F' 3L' D' U 3L B 2B' 3F' F 3D'
*2. *U B 2B F2 3U 2L B2 3F F' 2U 3B2 L' 2R2 3D2 2L 2U2 B2 3B' F' 3L' 3R2 B2 L2 2D 3D 3U' 3F 3D' L2 2L2 3B' 3R' B 3U' L2 3L' 3R2 2B D2 B' 2B 3F 3L B' F2 2R' F2 3U U 3B2 2D2 2U' 2B2 3F 2F' 2D U' 3L' D 3U 2L' R2 3U 2U U 3F2 R 3D' B2 2L' 2D' F2 3D2 R' D B2 2F 2D 2L' 3B2 3F 2U2 2B2 3B 2D2 3U2 U' L 3D' 2R2 2D 2U' 3L 3D' 3L' R' U F2 3D' 3F'
*3. *3L 3R B' 3F F2 2D2 3U' U' 3B2 2R' 3U 2U' 3R2 3D2 2R2 R2 2U 2B' U2 2L 2R U' 3R 3B2 2U2 R' F2 3R' U 3R' D2 2D' 3D' 2B 3F2 R' 2B' 2U 3F2 D' 2D 3D 3R2 2U' F' 2U' B' D' 3B2 R' 3D 2B F' L2 3L' 2R U B2 2D' 3U2 2B' 3B 2F 2D2 B2 2B 3B' 2F 3L' D2 2B2 F2 U' 2R2 2U' R' F R2 2D 2B' 2F L2 2D L 2L 2R2 2D 3D2 L2 F2 L' 3L 2B L 3D2 U' L' 2R R 3U2
*4. *2F' 2U2 L 2L2 3R 2R 2B' 2U U' 2L 3F' F2 2D 3R' U 2L2 3U' R' 3B' 3F2 U' B' 2B' 3U2 3L' 2R 3D2 2L' D2 3B 2L' R 2D 3U2 2U' 2B2 2L 2U B' D 2D2 3U' 2B' D' 3U' 3B D2 2L 3L R' 2D' 3D' 2R 3D R' 2D 3L' 3R2 R' 2D F' 3L' B 3R2 2R' 3D' 3U2 2L D 2L2 R' 3D2 2U' 2L2 B2 3B F 2L2 3L2 B 3F' F 2L' D' U 3L 2D 3U' 2U 3B' 3F 3R2 3B' 2D' 3L' B2 D2 3U2 R' 2F'
*5. *2L 2U' L2 2U2 U2 3R R2 F' 2L' 3U' F2 L 2R2 2F 3L2 3R2 R F' 2D 3F 3L B2 2L2 F2 3U U2 3B' U2 3R 3D' 2B2 3D' 3R' 2R2 D2 3U2 2U U2 R2 D' 2L 3B' 3F' 2L' 2R 2D 3L2 3R2 U' 3L 3D2 L2 2R' 3F 2F2 L 2D 2F D' 2D2 3D2 U' 3B2 2L 3L R2 2D 3D2 2L' B' 2B F' 2R' 3U 2L U 3F' D2 B2 3F2 3R2 2B 3B' 3R' R' B' 3L2 D 2F D2 3U' 2L 2F' 2D' 3D 2U' U2 3F L2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' R
*2. *U R2 F U2 F R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U' F2 U F2 R' F' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R' D2 R L F2 R U' R2 U' R D2 L' R' D2 U2 F2 B R' L U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*2. *F2 L2 U B F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 B2 D' L' U' D' F' D2 F U' Rw' Uw
*3. *L D' B2 F' L U' L F' L' B2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' D R L2 D2 L F2 Rw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *L' B' F R D Uw' U2 B2 Uw F2 Uw B2 Uw2 F2 R B L Rw B2 L B L Rw2 Uw2 L Uw' B' U2 R2 U Rw2 F' U' R' B' D' Uw2 R' D Uw
*2. *F D' Fw2 F' Rw Uw2 B Fw D2 U' Fw2 F' L' R D2 B' Uw' Rw' B F Uw2 U Fw D Uw' U B' L' Rw' Fw2 L2 F2 D2 B' D F R U R Fw'
*3. *D2 Uw Rw F2 Uw' F2 L2 Fw2 U2 L B' L2 U Rw2 R D R' D' Uw' L2 U2 B U' Fw2 L' F' D' R B L2 D2 B' Rw' Fw Uw F R2 Fw' F2 L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D L' Uw Bw R Fw Uw' B2 Bw2 D Uw2 Bw Dw2 Fw' D Bw F' D R Fw Lw U Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw' R' Fw F' L' Dw2 Rw F' D Bw' D2 L D B2 Dw U Rw R2 Uw2 U2 Rw R2 F Rw B' U Bw' Dw2 U2 Fw D2 U Rw' Uw2 L'
*2. *R2 Uw2 F L Lw' R2 Bw' F' R2 F' Rw' Fw' Rw D Uw' Fw F2 Dw' Lw Uw' L2 Rw2 Fw L2 Fw2 D' Uw L' B2 L2 Dw Uw' B F' Lw' D2 Fw2 Lw R U Bw Lw2 B2 Uw L' Rw2 F' Uw' Fw D' B F U2 Fw Dw' Fw' Uw2 L' Rw U
*3. *F2 Lw' R Dw2 Uw L2 F Rw B2 D' Uw2 Lw F' Rw B Rw' Fw' D Fw2 Dw' U' Rw2 D Uw2 Bw2 Fw' D2 F2 Dw2 L U2 L' Rw' D2 Bw' R Uw2 U' L Dw Lw Fw' U Bw Fw D U2 F' Rw' B R' Bw Dw' Uw2 L' U' B2 F' D' Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D2 B' 2L 2R 2B 3U 3F 2F 2R 3F U' 3R' B' 3F2 F 2U' U2 2L 2D' 3R2 2F' 2R2 2B' 3F2 2F2 2D2 L D 2D 2B' D' 2D U2 2B' 2L2 3F 2F2 F' 2L2 D' U L 2L R B2 2B L D' 2L2 2D2 F' L' U2 B2 2L' B' 2R' D' 2F D2 2D2 2U2 R2 D' 3R' D 2B2 F' 2R2 R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2F2 3U U' R 2B 3F2 D 3B' 3F' L' 3B2 2F2 3R' D F2 U' L 3B2 3F D' 3U U2 B 3L' U2 B' 3U2 2U' B2 3F 2R2 2D' 3D 2U' 2L' 2D' 3L F 3L' 2B2 3F2 2F' 2R' 2U2 B 2B F R 2U' L' 2L2 3L2 R' D' 2U' 2L2 B 2F' L' R2 3U' 2R U' 3R' R F 3L2 B 2B2 2D 2U2 3F2 F2 2L' 3L 3U2 F' D' 3D2 B' U' 3F2 2D 3D 2L' 2U' 2F U 2R2 F' 2D 3L' B' 3R 2F2 D2 3U F 3L2 B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D' L' D2 L D' B' L' B2 U2 R' L U2 R' U B2 L B' R2 D' L' F' Rw2 Uw
*2. *F2 B2 D F' B' R2 L B2 L' R2 B' R F B2 R' U D' L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*3. *D B' D2 B2 F' L' F' R B R2 D R2 L D L U L' B2 R Fw' Uw'
*4. *D2 U' L' U L' U2 R2 F' U' B' D2 R B2 U B2 U' B2 D U' Fw Uw
*5. *D L U2 F2 R2 F2 B' D R' U B' F' R L D' R2 B D U' Fw Uw
*6. *R' U2 L D F2 D2 U' R D L U2 B D L' R2 B2 F U2 F B2 Rw' Uw'
*7. *F' B' D2 U' R' F2 U L B F D' F' L U2 L F D U' R Fw' Uw'
*8. *R2 U R' D2 F' U2 R' D2 B2 U' B R D L' B U2 R2 L2 F' U Rw' Uw2
*9. *R B2 R' D B L' F' R' F2 R D2 U2 F' U2 D R' B2 U F R' L2 Fw' Uw'
*10. *U2 D2 F2 L' B U L U' D F' R' B2 L' D2 F' R' D' R' F' Rw' Uw2
*11. *D' F2 L2 D F R' B' R' B' R B' U2 B2 L2 R' B2 D U2 R2 L2 B' Rw' Uw'
*12. *B R2 D B' D L' R F2 B' L' R2 D R F2 B' D B' U' L' Fw' Uw'
*13. *R2 F' L2 D2 R' L2 F' R' D2 R' F' U F' U2 F L U' R' F U' Fw' Uw'
*14. *F2 D B2 D B2 U F D2 L B2 L2 B F' U2 R2 L F B L R2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *L R2 D2 L2 F2 B2 D U' B2 R D2 U' F' D' L D2 L' F L F Rw2 Uw'
*16. *B' R2 B' F R D2 U2 R' L' D2 L2 F L F' B R2 U' R2 L2
*17. *L' U2 R' U B L2 R B' L B U2 L F2 U' L2 D' U F2 D F Rw Uw2
*18. *R2 U2 F2 R L2 U2 R D L' U2 L' B2 L2 B' U F D2 R' D L2 F' Rw' Uw
*19. *U' D' B R B' R L' D2 R' B' U2 L D2 F' L D B U D B2 Rw2 Uw'
*20. *L B2 F' U D2 B' L2 U D' R' L2 F2 B U2 F2 B' L U F2 R B2 Rw' Uw
*21. *F' D' F2 D R2 F R B' D' U2 R' L D' B' R U' F B U2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *D B' F L F D' R2 F U' F U2 B2 R' U2 L' U' F2 L' R' B' Rw2 Uw'
*23. *R' F' U' B' U2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' L' B R2 B U Fw' Uw
*24. *D F2 R' F2 D2 R2 B U F D' B F U R' B' U' R' L' F' Rw Uw
*25. *D F2 D2 L' B' U2 F2 R F D2 L R B U D2 B2 R2 D U Rw' Uw
*26. *D F' R' D2 F2 B R U F D' L2 B2 F2 L F2 B' L2 U' D2 B' U' Rw2 Uw'
*27. *F' U' F' B D' R2 F' D F' B2 L' F2 L' B U L' F' U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*28. *L' F' U2 F' R B D B' D' B2 R2 U2 F' B' L2 R2 B L B' Rw Uw'
*29. *D' L F2 B R' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 L2 F L2 R D2 F2 D2 B2 U2 B2 Uw2
*30. *B2 L U2 F R2 D' F' U2 B2 D' L' R2 B' L' D U' B R U2 L' D' Fw Uw'
*31. *F D R' F2 U F' L D U B F U' F' U B2 L F' B2 U2 Fw Uw
*32. *R' U2 B2 R' U2 F R2 L' U' F' R' L F' D F2 R' B F U' L' Fw' Uw'
*33. *F' R U F' B U2 D2 L2 F' D2 R' U2 D' F U F B2 R' L2 B' Rw' Uw2
*34. *R2 L F' U B' D' F2 U' R2 U D2 F2 U' R L F' D2 L U B F2 Rw2 Uw'
*35. *R U2 D B F2 L2 U L' U2 F' D2 R' B U L2 F2 D U' R B F' Rw Uw'
*36. *U2 D2 L F2 R' L F B R2 B R' B2 U L U' B' D L' U F D' Rw Uw
*37. *B D L R' F' R2 U D B' F' D F L2 F2 B2 R U2 R' B2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*38. *D L D2 L D' U' R' B F2 L' U2 F' D2 F2 U F2 L' R B' L R2 Fw Uw2
*39. *L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 D' F' U F D' R' U D' L2 U F D U' L2 Fw Uw'
*40. *U' B' D' L2 B U R2 U2 L' F U' B' D F B' L R F R U2 D' Fw' Uw2
*41. *D B' D U2 R' B' L2 U' L2 B' F2 D F L' F2 B2 R B2 F Rw' Uw
*42. *B2 F' L' F U D2 F D U R' U2 D F D F U2 F B2 R D'
*43. *D' R' B2 D R' F' R D' B2 L2 D U2 F' R L' B' F' L U2 F Rw Uw2
*44. *B' R2 U R U' B D L' B2 L F' D B' D2 B U2 R B D2 L2 U Fw Uw
*45. *L D R L D B F' U' B' F2 D' U' L' U R D' L2 U B L' U2 Fw' Uw
*46. *U2 F2 U2 D' B2 L D L U2 D2 F D B F U' L' D' B' U' D' L2 Fw Uw
*47. *B' F2 D U' L U B2 L F B' R L2 U' B U B F2 U B' D2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*48. *B2 U' D' B2 D' R' L' D2 U F' D L2 R2 B2 U' F' R L' D2 F Rw Uw
*49. *U' F U2 R' B' D' L' B' U2 D' R L2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' R2 Fw' Uw2
*50. *B2 L B' D L2 D' R2 B2 L U2 D B U2 F' R B2 U' F B2 R Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B F2 U2 R' U L B2 L2 D L B' L U'
*2. *F L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B D2 R2 F R D' L2 F' R D' U2 F2 R' U2
*3. *U D' R' D2 F2 R2 F U' B' L F2 U R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 U F2
*4. *D B U' R U2 B D F' B' R2 U2 D B2 L2 U2 L2 D' F2 D'
*5. *U2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F' R2 B2 D B' D R' B' D2 F2 R' B D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D' R2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L U2 R' B' U F' R D2 R' U2
*2. *R B2 U2 R' B2 F2 L D2 U2 L D' L D' F' L U' L2 B2 D2
*3. *F2 D2 R D2 L B2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 B' D F2 D' F' L U2 B U2
*4. *L2 F U2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 R2 F U2 R D L2 D2 R2 B' L U2 B' U2
*5. *B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 U' L2 B2 F2 L' F R' B' R2 F' U' R D2 F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 L' R' F2 U2 F2 L B2 D2 U2 R U B' R2 D L2 D L' R2
*2. *B' F' R2 F D2 R2 F' D2 U2 L2 U2 L' B' U2 R' B' L U F2 D' F
*3. *D2 L2 R2 F D2 F' R2 F' D2 U2 F2 L' U' B2 D U' B' D B F D2
*4. *R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 F2 D R2 D U2 R' F L D' R D2 L' R D' F2
*5. *L2 R2 B' L2 B' L2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' U' R2 U R' B' D2 F2 D2 F' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F R B L U2 F' R' U2 F2 R B D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' F'
*3. *B D' L B2 L U' L2 U F' L' F2 R2 L' D2 R F2 B2 L2 D2
*4. *B' Rw R' B' L2 Rw2 Fw' D Uw' B Fw2 L2 D' B L' D' U' F2 L D2 Uw U2 Fw2 F' Rw' B L Rw2 R2 Fw2 F' L' Rw2 D2 Fw' L' F L B R

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F R2 F R' U2 R U2
*3. *R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U R D' F D' F' U' R B' U L2
*4. *Fw' U' F' L' B' Uw L2 Uw' B' Fw F Uw F Uw' L Fw F' Uw L2 U B' U' L' Fw2 Rw D B Uw' Rw2 D F' Uw' U2 B' F Uw U F' L2 Rw2
*5. *D2 Lw Fw2 F Rw' Dw2 Uw F2 Rw' D2 F' U R2 Fw Uw' F U2 Rw' D Uw U L Fw' D Bw F Uw B' Uw' U' Fw' Lw R Dw2 L Lw R' Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw B Bw' F' Uw U L Rw B' Dw' B2 L' Rw' U' B Fw' L' F Dw U

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' U' R' U2 R' F' R2 F
*3. *R2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L B D' U' R' U L U R2 F D2
*4. *D2 U' Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 R U F2 R' Uw2 U' B2 L2 R' F R B' Fw' R F R' Fw' L Fw2 L B L Fw F' Uw' B F2 L2 Rw2 Fw' F2 U2 B' U'
*5. *B2 Lw' D Dw2 R' Bw2 F2 L2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw L2 Lw2 Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw' B Bw' U R' D Bw Fw' R2 Uw' Bw Fw' Uw' Bw2 D2 B' L2 Rw' B2 D' Bw2 U B F D L' Bw Dw2 Rw R2 B2 F2 R Dw B2 Lw2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw F Uw Fw R2
*6. *2L 2F' 3R F' 2R 2U2 2B' D2 F' 2U' 2R2 D2 2L D' U2 2R2 2U L 2U2 L' 2L' 3R 2R2 B' F' D U' F2 3U2 2U' R' 2B2 2D' R2 3F' F2 2R' B 2L2 B2 3U' L2 2D' U2 B 2U R' B2 2F L' 3R R' 2B' 3F F2 2R D' 2R2 3F' R 2B 2L2 R' 2F L2 D 2L' 3U2 B 2R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U F' U2 F' R2 F U R2 U2
*3. *R2 U2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F L2 U2 R B' F U' B L B' R2 B2
*4. *Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B2 F2 R D Uw L2 Rw2 D2 U B R' F D Uw2 U' L B' R2 U2 B' F' L Fw2 F U F2 L' U2 B2 Fw' Uw' B' F' D2 U' B2 L
*5. *R U2 Lw Bw2 Fw Rw' R Fw R' D' Fw2 L Lw' D' B Bw' Fw2 F D' Uw2 Fw R2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Bw Fw' Lw R2 Fw' Lw' D' Dw2 Uw' Fw' Uw' F Rw2 R U2 Fw U Bw2 Uw' U Rw F2 Uw' Rw R B' D Dw' B Bw2 Fw2 R2 D2 Lw' Rw2
*6. *3U B 3U2 2F' D' 2D R2 D 2D2 U' 2F D' U 2B' 3R U 2B' 2F2 F2 L2 2L R' D' B' F 3R 2B 2D' 3R 3U2 R2 2F' 2L 3R 2R' 3F R 3F 2D 3R' 2F L2 2L' R' B 3F2 2R F 3R 2R' 2D2 L' 3F 2D' 2L2 3R' 3F' D 2R' 3U' 2F 2U 2L2 3R2 2U' 2L' 2B 2F2 3R D2
*7. *3D F' 2U2 2B2 2U2 U' B' 3L' 3R 3B 2F' F2 D2 2B 2F 3R' B' F2 3R D 2D 2U' B2 D2 3D2 2U B2 2B2 2U' 3L' R D' L' 3L 3R 2F2 2R2 3B 2D' 2U' 3F2 2F' F D' 3L' 2D 3F2 2L2 3D' L 2L 3U2 2U' 2R R' U 3B' 2F2 2L 3L R 2B2 3B2 3F2 3D' 3L' 2B2 L' 2R' 3B' L2 R' B2 3U' L2 3R2 2D2 3B 3R 3F2 D 2D 3B 3D B R D2 2R2 3D' 3F 2F 2L' 2D' 3D2 F2 2D U2 2B' F2 2D2

*Clock
1. *UR2+ DR3+ DL4+ UL0+ U2+ R2+ D3- L3+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R3- D3- L5+ ALL4+ DR
*2. *UR1- DR4- DL2+ UL0+ U4- R2- D5+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U5- R1- D2- L4- ALL6+
*3. *UR2- DR3- DL4+ UL4- U3- R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R5- D0+ L5+ ALL4+ UR DR DL
*4. *UR1+ DR2- DL5- UL5+ U1+ R4- D3+ L1- ALL1- y2 U5- R6+ D2- L6+ ALL1- DR
*5. *UR5- DR5+ DL1- UL4- U5- R5- D6+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U1- R5- D3+ L5+ ALL2- DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' U L R' L R B r' b'
*2. *L U B' R B' R L B l' b u
*3. *U' R L' B R' U' R' l r b u
*4. *R B R' L B R' B R' l r' u'
*5. *U B' L U' L' U L l b u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 3) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, 4) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-1, 4) / (0, -2) / (0, 4) / (4, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-3, 6) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -3)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -2)

*Skewb
1. *B' L' R B L' B U' L' R' B' U'
*2. *B' L R B' R' L' U' B' U' B' U'
*3. *L B R' U L' U' B' R' U' B' U'
*4. *L' U B L' B' R' B' U' R' B' U'
*5. *L B L' U B' U L' R' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 R F2 R
*3. *R B2 U2 L B2 L2 D2 R F2 L2 R' F U' R2 F' R' D' R U2 R2 B2
*4. *L Rw2 D2 U' L Rw2 R2 F R2 B' Fw2 F' Uw U L2 U L' Uw2 F Rw2 B' D2 B2 Fw2 F2 L Uw B' Uw' U' L2 R Fw U' Rw2 U Rw Fw2 F' U
*5. *U2 Bw Fw2 R B' Lw' R2 Uw' U2 Fw' Lw2 R U L' Rw' Bw' Lw2 F Uw2 L Fw2 Lw' R' Uw' Lw' U L2 Lw' Bw' F' Dw' Fw2 D' Dw Lw B F L Dw2 Lw2 Bw' D2 R' Fw' L2 U2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 L' Bw' Lw R' Dw U F2 Uw2 B D
*OH. *R2 D2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U L2 U' L D2 R B' L' R2 B R' D F2
*Clock. *UR2- DR1+ DL0+ UL1- U3+ R3- D4- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R5- D0+ L4- ALL5- DR
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' L' U' R U B' R l' r'
*Skewb. *U B' R L' U' B L' U' L' B' U'
*Square-1. *(-3, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, 5)


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Nov 21, 2017)

3x3:

1:00.26, (1:16.16), 1:13.41, (52.57), 1:11.71 = 1:08.46

Also, I'm curious, has anyone ever received this $15 cubicle giftcard?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 21, 2017)

Start at the other end this time:
*2x2x2*: 9.12, 9.42, 7.09, (12.29), (5.33) = *8.54
3x3x3*: 29.70, (36.32), 31.85, 28.85, (27.05) = *30.13
4x4x4*: (1:43.27), 1:33.58, (1:27.71), 1:39.35, 1:28.09 = *1:33.67
5x5x5*: 2:55.66, 3:15.97, (3:17.41), (2:47.96), 2:58.34 = *3:03.32 *did edge parity 3 times on solve #3.
*6x6x6*: (5:38.02), 5:04.35, 4:59.58, (4:45.81), 5:10.00 = *5:04.64
7x7x7*: 8:37.62, 8:22.67, 8:31.10, (8:39.30), (8:12.63) = *8:30.46
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:20.81*; 11.30, 32.89, 1:36.61
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:17.81*; 17.69, 33.79, 1:40.19, 2:46.13
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:10.61*; 16.40, 42.05, 1:23.99, 2:49.78, 4:58.38
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *18:38.92*; 7.49, 36.58, 1:22.31, 2:57.49, 5:05.57, 8:29.46


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 21, 2017)

2x2: 6.07, (5.01), (10.25), 5.20, 7.88 = 6.38

3x3: (14.44), 15.07, (17.16), 15.04, 14.72 = 14.94


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 21, 2017)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Also, I'm curious, has anyone ever received this $15 cubicle giftcard?



Why do you doubt that? We draw a competitor each week and announce it at the end of the thread.
I think the ones who win would complain here in the Forum otherwise, don't you?


----------



## CubingRF (Nov 21, 2017)

2x2: (9.79), 7.37, 9.90, 6.91, (5.12) = *8.02*
3x3: 31.43, 32.18, 26.90, (35.69), (24.15) = *30.17*


----------



## the super cuber (Nov 21, 2017)

dnguyen2204 said:


> 3x3:
> 
> 1:00.26, (1:16.16), 1:13.41, (52.57), 1:11.71 = 1:08.46
> 
> Also, I'm curious, has anyone ever received this $15 cubicle giftcard?



Yes I have won it and recieved it also


----------



## DuLe (Nov 21, 2017)

3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *31*



Spoiler: Solution



*U F B D' B D B L2 B L B2 U F D2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 F' U L2 D' L' U2 L D L' U2 D*

N: U F // 2x2x1
I: D' L' // 2x2x1
I: U' F D2 F2 U // 2x2x3
I: B2 L' B' L2 // F2L-1
I: B' D' B' D B' // -5C
Skeleton:
U F B D' B D B L2 B L B2 U' * F2 D2 F' U L ** D
* _U2_ F D2 F' U2 F D2 _F'_ // 2C
** _L_ D' L' U2 L D L' U2 // 3C


----------



## SuperCuberYT (Nov 21, 2017)

So i accidentally posted the file i used for the scrambles, instead of the times i will the post the times today in about an hour sorry


----------



## SuperCuberYT (Nov 21, 2017)

also when does this competiton end?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 21, 2017)

Midnight on Monday I think.


----------



## SuperCuberYT (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## gavinz (Nov 21, 2017)

SuperCuberYT said:


> also when does this competiton end?


Monday-Tuesday night change GMT


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 21, 2017)

2x2- 4.801   

3.854, 5.736, (5.727), 4.822, (2.186)

3x3- 21.691

(25.196), (19.388), 24.557, 19.988, 20.529

Pyra- 12.152 

10.083, 9.687, 16.653, (DNF), (9.72)

Skewb- 16.943

(26.688), 15.153, 13.654, (8.994), 22.024

2x2 Blind- DNF

DNF, DNF, DNF


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 22, 2017)

Found a bug!
If you look at my feet avg, I have a DNF in the last slot but it treats it like a best Solve when calcing the avg.

I’ll leave it be for now to see if y’all can figure out why, but I have done my last feet solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 22, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Found a bug!
> If you look at my feet avg, I have a DNF in the last slot but it treats it like a best Solve when calcing the avg.
> 
> I’ll leave it be for now to see if y’all can figure out why, but I have done my last feet solve.


Thanks; I'm aware of that bug and it's on my list to fix. I think Mats' software for the official results probably gets it right, though.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Nov 22, 2017)

2x2 : 5.02, 3.81, 5.64, (6.16), (2.51) = 4.82
3x3 : (19.09), 14.59, 14.06, 17.08, (13.06) = 15.24
4x4 : (46.43), 54.00, 53.25, (55.03), 54.96 = 54.07
5x5 : 1:32.61, 1:38.88, (1:30.44), (1:42.43), 1:38.22 = 1:36.57
6x6 : 2:55.85, (3:05.89), 2:59.02, (2:45.92), 2:57.03 = 2:57.30
7x7 : 4:12.37, 4:04.92, (4:26.47), (4:00.46), 4:19.74 = 4:12.34
OH : 46.22, 39.54, 43.54, (37.38), (52.14) = 43.10
MTS : (44.15), 52.48, 59.19, 55.28, (DNF) = 55.65
2-4 relay : 1:21.24
2-5 relay : 3:01.16
Clock : 18.94, (18.17), 18.76, (21.30),18.74 = 18.81
Megaminx : 1:39.09, (1:34.36), 1:35.78, (1:44.39), 1:38.72 = 1:37.86
Pyraminx :5.53, 5.45, (5.92), (4.33), 4.72 = 5.23
Square-1 : 20.46, 28.87, (15.06), (34.42), 24.59 = 24.64
Skewb : (9.35), 8.99, 9.01, (5.72), 8.56 = 8.85
Kilominx : 40.53, (51.38), 42.50, (37.42), 39.26 = 40.76


----------



## SuperCuberYT (Nov 22, 2017)

i realize there is no way i'm going to win


----------



## Irfzwan (Nov 24, 2017)

2x2 : (12.30) , (5.10) , 10.42, 5.52, 6.83 = *7.59*


----------



## Lili Martin (Nov 24, 2017)

2x2 : (14.17), (6.80), 9.44, 9.22, 9.50 = 9.39
3x3 : (43.39), 39.66, 38.34, 32.91, (28.93) = 36.97
4x4 : (3:14.04), (1:58.83), 2:37.21,2:29.17, 2:19.80 = 2:28.73
5x5 :
6x6 :
OH :
MTS :
2-4 relay : 3:18.27
2-5 relay : 8:13.34
Clock :
Megaminx :
Pyraminx :
Skewb :
Kilominx :


----------



## CBcuber86 (Nov 25, 2017)

2x2: 3.832, 2.867, (4.742), 4.336, (2.022)= 3.68
3x3: 18.485, (21.859), 20.370, 18.817, (16.052)= 19.224
4x4: 1:10.636, (1:23.524), 1:08.012, (1:05.276), 1:11.515= 1:10.05
5x5: (2:09.901), 2:12.438, (2:30.670), 2:22.752, 2:23.084= 2:19.42
6x6: 4:33.843, (4:03.090), 4:25.794, 4:33.065, (4:49.540)= 4:30.90
Skewb: 5.174, (3.987), 6.515, 6.754, (6.974)= 6.15
Pyraminx: (2.740), 3.678, 3.834, (4.799), 4.053= 3.86
Clock: (12.407), 12.705, 12.784, (14.533), 13.023= 12.84
Square-1: 24.500, (24.861), (20.409), 24.559, 22.390= 23.82


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 25, 2017)

444: 52.012, (58.655), (46.652), 58.490, 50.334 = 53.61
Megaminx: 1:44.877, (2:09.083), 1:41.045, (1:30.518), 1:48.101 = 1:44.67



SuperCuberYT said:


> i realize there is no way i'm going to win


Well, if there're over a hundred people competing, statistically speaking, most of us aren't going to win…


----------



## muchacho (Nov 25, 2017)

*3x3*: 17.47, 17.12, (13.19), (22.74), 14.13 = *16.24
3x3OH*: 25.25, 26.28, 28.66, (22.78), (43.00) = *26.73*


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Nov 25, 2017)

3x3: 18.92, 15.70, 13.04, 11.64, 12.50
4x4: 59.49, 55.76, 59.51, 1:06.81, 57.99
5x5: 1:25.71, 1:47.75, 1:44.06, 1:49.02, 1:43.33
square-1: 28.08, 44.28, 19.19, DNF(47.14), 37.61
3BLD: 58.49, 1:06.46, 46.14


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 25, 2017)

dnguyen2204 said:


> Also, I'm curious, has anyone ever received this $15 cubicle giftcard?


Yes, I won it, got it and used it (twice)


----------



## MiaSponseller (Nov 27, 2017)

2x2:
(7.09)
6.19
6.02
(3.06)
6.81
6.34 Average

3x3:
(12.42)
15.25
16.00
14.07
(15.43)
14.92 Average

Pyraminx:
(11.80)
(18.82)
13.24
12.15
13.32
12.57 Average


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 27, 2017)

3x3x3 One Handed: (19.39), 16.29, (15.32), 16.64, 18.82 = 17.25
3x3x3 With Feet: 54.02, 54.84, 58.58, (59.05), (51.92) = 55.81

nice


----------



## Alea (Nov 27, 2017)

*3x3:*16.90, (23.19), 23.09, (15.73), 16.57=>* 18.85
4x4:* 1:12.70, 1:15.47, 1:10.60, (1:09.01), (1:22.38)=> *1:12.92
5x5:* (2:25.71), 2:05.38, 2:00.80, 2:11.42, (1:57.63)=> *2:05.87
6x6:* 4:48.39, 4:28.08, (5:13.53), 5:01.49, (4:13.13)=> *4:45.99*


----------



## sqAree (Nov 27, 2017)

3x3: 15.98, (11.96), 14.85, (17.71), 14.34


----------



## okayama (Nov 28, 2017)

*FMC*: 26 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F R B L U2 F' R' U2 F2 R B D F2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 D R' U' F
Solution: R B2 U' F' U B2 U' F D2 R F D U B2 D2 B L' U L U' B' U F2 R2 B2 U'

40 min solution.

c/e pairs: R
Orient edges: U' D2 R F

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F' R' D2 U R'

1x2x3 block: U B2 R2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F2 R2 B2 U'

c/e pairs: R *
Orient edges: U' D2 R F
F2L minus 1 slot: D U B2 D2
All but 3 corners: B L' U L U' B' U
Correction: F2 R2 B2 U'

Insert at *: B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Nov 28, 2017)

When are results usually posted?


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 28, 2017)

dnguyen2204 said:


> When are results usually posted?


Within a day, usually a few hours. It all depends on how busy Mats is.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2017)

Now I'm awake, here are the results for week 47 : congrats to the super cuber, lejitcuber and Isaac Lai!

*2x2x2*(84)

 1.74 asacuber
 1.85 leomannen
 1.92 Isaac Lai
 2.21 lejitcuber
 2.26 the super cuber
 2.31 Carterk
 2.41 Competition Cuber
 2.54 thecubemaster23
 2.56 therubikscombo
 2.75 DhruvA
 2.76 gavinz
 2.96 thecubingwizard
 3.02 jaysammey777
 3.10 DGCubes
 3.11 CubicOreo
 3.15 G2013
 3.15 Dream Cubing
 3.20 Tim Rinehart
 3.26 AidanNoogie
 3.43 ichcubegern
 3.43 [email protected]
 3.51 Ethan Horspool
 3.61 Allagos
 3.67 CBcuber86
 3.78 ComputerGuy365
 3.90 Amir Afiq
 4.18 Algy Cuber
 4.28 [email protected]
 4.31 TipsterTrickster
 4.33 obelisk477
 4.42 speedcuber71
 4.44 a3533
 4.52 E-Cuber
 4.54 sigalig
 4.55 epride17
 4.56 Zafimi
 4.59 CornerCutter
 4.67 typeman5
 4.69 YoAkshYo
 4.74 Jami Viljanen
 4.76 heyitsconnor
 4.80 Duncan Bannon
 4.82 bacyril
 4.92 Moonwink Cuber
 4.92 [email protected]
 4.92 Keenan Johnson
 4.93 Corner Twist Cubing
 4.95 bhoffman492
 5.09 Moreno van Rooijen
 5.10 PyraMaster
 5.22 Ghost Cuber
 5.25 LostGent
 5.26 whatshisbucket
 5.30 The Blockhead
 5.52 Teemu
 5.52 teboecubes
 5.53 26doober
 5.78 Lewis
 5.78 sam596
 5.93 Bogdan
 6.34 CubeStack_Official
 6.36 Undefined7
 6.38 greentgoatgal
 6.56 Bubbagrub
 6.64 Deri Nata Wijaya
 6.71 Russell Bilinski
 7.06 Mikael weiss
 7.22 Aerospry
 7.41 theos
 7.59 Irfzwan
 7.63 gerzytet
 8.01 Mike Hughey
 8.02 CubingRF
 8.54 One Wheel
 8.79 SuperCuberYT
 9.26 High-Jacked Cubing
 9.39 Lili Martin
 11.74 Jacck
 12.90 Deadly chicken
 13.44 MatsBergsten
 14.60 FIREFOX229
 15.54 Bart Van Eynde
 21.31 FireCuber
 DNF Neel Gore
*3x3x3 *(102)

 7.72 lejitcuber
 8.84 Carterk
 9.03 jaysammey777
 9.20 speedcuber71
 9.28 Ethan Horspool
 9.41 Isaac Lai
 9.76 ichcubegern
 9.85 thecubingwizard
 9.92 Dream Cubing
 9.97 [email protected]
 10.31 Competition Cuber
 10.40 therubikscombo
 10.57 the super cuber
 10.85 G2013
 11.09 Tim Rinehart
 11.22 Neel Gore
 11.30 sigalig
 11.31 DGCubes
 11.59 typeman5
 11.72 asacuber
 12.30 Zafimi
 12.37 obelisk477
 12.40 Allagos
 12.53 sam596
 12.57 CubicOreo
 12.59 DhruvA
 12.78 thecubemaster23
 12.83 Keroma12
 12.99 Keenan Johnson
 13.23 AidanNoogie
 13.30 YoAkshYo
 13.58 Amir Afiq
 13.75 Heart_Johnson
 13.86 Yasa Zaheen
 14.21 ican97
 14.40 LostGent
 14.61 leomannen
 14.68 E-Cuber
 14.81 CornerCutter
 14.92 CubeStack_Official
 14.94 greentgoatgal
 15.06 sqAree
 15.24 bacyril
 15.34 [email protected]
 15.39 Corner Twist Cubing
 15.64 Harkaran
 15.92 Bogdan
 15.97 Aerospry
 16.00 T1_M0
 16.04 [email protected]
 16.10 gavinz
 16.24 muchacho
 16.79 Algy Cuber
 17.61 a3533
 17.92 26doober
 18.11 ComputerGuy365
 18.29 bhoffman492
 18.33 teboecubes
 18.37 Mackenzie Dy
 18.49 whatshisbucket
 18.50 Mike Hughey
 18.85 Alea
 18.90 Moonwink Cuber
 18.93 heyitsconnor
 18.96 mark49152
 19.12 epride17
 19.22 CBcuber86
 19.27 PyraMaster
 19.43 ambre9864
 19.48 Teemu
 19.57 DumplingMaster
 19.98 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.12 Moreno van Rooijen
 20.55 Bubbagrub
 21.22 Mikael weiss
 21.68 Duncan Bannon
 21.96 Jami Viljanen
 22.31 TipsterTrickster
 23.87 Lewis
 24.36 theos
 24.50 ultimatecube
 24.85 Ghost Cuber
 25.15 FIREFOX229
 27.87 gerzytet
 29.13 xander3
 30.13 One Wheel
 30.17 CubingRF
 32.09 Luke Messer
 32.17 danpoole02
 33.44 SuperCuberYT
 33.99 Undefined7
 34.33 WillyTheWizard
 35.07 Jacck
 35.78 High-Jacked Cubing
 36.21 Ecuasamurai
 36.97 Lili Martin
 37.87 FireCuber
 38.55 MatsBergsten
 39.42 Prashant Saran
 40.23 Bart Van Eynde
 1:08.46 dnguyen2204
 1:22.61 Deadly chicken
*4x4x4*(61)

 34.38 lejitcuber
 35.82 jaysammey777
 37.67 Isaac Lai
 37.81 the super cuber
 37.97 Dream Cubing
 38.38 speedcuber71
 38.90 thecubingwizard
 42.45 ichcubegern
 44.47 G2013
 45.06 DGCubes
 45.08 Carterk
 46.83 Keroma12
 48.42 Ethan Horspool
 48.45 Competition Cuber
 51.04 CubicOreo
 51.35 AidanNoogie
 51.46 [email protected]
 53.61 xyzzy
 53.85 DhruvA
 54.07 bacyril
 54.23 Keenan Johnson
 55.14 Zafimi
 56.65 ican97
 57.74 leomannen
 58.64 ComputerGuy365
 58.98 T1_M0
 59.00 Heart_Johnson
 59.16 obelisk477
 59.85 CornerCutter
 59.94 therubikscombo
 1:00.80 typeman5
 1:04.56 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:05.42 GarethBert11
 1:06.71 mark49152
 1:08.50 Bogdan
 1:10.05 CBcuber86
 1:10.59 sam596
 1:11.86 epride17
 1:12.92 Alea
 1:18.15 Aerospry
 1:18.20 Bubbagrub
 1:24.62 gavinz
 1:28.17 26doober
 1:28.94 bhoffman492
 1:33.67 One Wheel
 1:33.84 Amir Afiq
 1:36.68 TipsterTrickster
 1:37.44 E-Cuber
 1:37.89 Moonwink Cuber
 1:38.04 Mackenzie Dy
 1:39.60 theos
 1:40.87 Mike Hughey
 1:42.42 Algy Cuber
 1:52.65 Jacck
 1:53.11 Mikael weiss
 1:57.51 Lewis
 2:01.24 MatsBergsten
 2:04.47 DumplingMaster
 2:28.58 Lili Martin
 2:44.40 Jami Viljanen
 DNF PyraMaster
*5x5x5*(43)

 1:00.90 Dream Cubing
 1:02.60 lejitcuber
 1:14.20 Isaac Lai
 1:14.90 the super cuber
 1:16.97 thecubingwizard
 1:18.41 speedcuber71
 1:18.50 ichcubegern
 1:19.87 Keroma12
 1:20.10 Carterk
 1:26.04 sigalig
 1:26.14 G2013
 1:35.29 DGCubes
 1:35.50 [email protected]
 1:36.57 bacyril
 1:37.64 CubicOreo
 1:39.36 AidanNoogie
 1:43.84 Ethan Horspool
 1:45.05 Heart_Johnson
 1:50.44 Competition Cuber
 1:51.43 Keenan Johnson
 1:58.49 obelisk477
 2:05.87 Alea
 2:10.26 therubikscombo
 2:11.00 mark49152
 2:17.47 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:17.69 epride17
 2:19.32 ComputerGuy365
 2:19.42 CBcuber86
 2:29.03 Bogdan
 2:33.21 Mike Hughey
 2:38.85 CornerCutter
 2:47.12 TipsterTrickster
 2:50.48 Lewis
 2:54.48 Aerospry
 3:03.32 One Wheel
 3:12.28 Jacck
 3:19.06 theos
 3:26.34 Mikael weiss
 3:27.46 26doober
 4:13.10 MatsBergsten
 4:21.12 gavinz
 4:22.92 Jami Viljanen
 4:24.65 Moonwink Cuber
*6x6x6*(23)

 1:55.10 Dream Cubing
 2:08.84 lejitcuber
 2:27.42 the super cuber
 2:43.43 thecubingwizard
 2:45.61 Keroma12
 2:46.23 Isaac Lai
 2:55.30 Carterk
 2:57.30 bacyril
 3:08.33 AidanNoogie
 3:32.10 CubicOreo
 3:34.15 [email protected]
 4:30.90 CBcuber86
 4:38.27 Bogdan
 4:43.32 T1_M0
 4:45.99 Alea
 5:04.64 One Wheel
 5:16.04 TipsterTrickster
 5:16.56 Mike Hughey
 5:44.28 Jacck
 6:05.22 Lewis
 7:23.48 MatsBergsten
 7:50.80 theos
 DNF speedcuber71
*7x7x7*(16)

 2:51.63 Dream Cubing
 3:23.69 lejitcuber
 3:47.28 the super cuber
 4:08.73 Keroma12
 4:12.34 bacyril
 4:29.74 sigalig
 5:28.86 AidanNoogie
 5:30.91 [email protected]
 7:10.09 TipsterTrickster
 7:19.64 Bogdan
 8:04.84 Mike Hughey
 8:30.46 One Wheel
 8:41.88 Jacck
 9:03.17 sam596
 9:16.66 Lewis
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(60)

 14.85 lejitcuber
 16.60 Isaac Lai
 16.98 the super cuber
 17.25 GenTheThief
 17.45 ichcubegern
 17.54 CubicOreo
 17.70 Carterk
 18.64 typeman5
 18.69 SirAD
 18.98 thecubingwizard
 19.03 Dream Cubing
 19.38 YoAkshYo
 20.03 asacuber
 21.62 jaysammey777
 21.70 therubikscombo
 21.90 Ethan Horspool
 22.05 [email protected]
 24.17 AidanNoogie
 24.18 speedcuber71
 24.62 Tim Rinehart
 25.66 G2013
 25.76 leomannen
 25.91 Keroma12
 26.00 DGCubes
 26.73 muchacho
 27.16 a3533
 30.79 Zafimi
 31.05 bhoffman492
 31.27 Keenan Johnson
 31.46 thecubemaster23
 31.75 CornerCutter
 32.10 Allagos
 32.13 Aerospry
 34.34 Bogdan
 35.45 Corner Twist Cubing
 35.89 Moreno van Rooijen
 36.77 obelisk477
 37.29 sam596
 39.11 gavinz
 39.64 Bubbagrub
 40.77 ComputerGuy365
 42.86 Amir Afiq
 43.10 bacyril
 43.12 Mike Hughey
 44.24 Algy Cuber
 45.16 TipsterTrickster
 46.93 Mikael weiss
 49.62 [email protected]
 49.68 epride17
 53.04 Jami Viljanen
 56.25 26doober
 57.18 E-Cuber
 58.33 Lewis
 58.45 Moonwink Cuber
 59.24 LostGent
 1:00.11 Jacck
 1:26.51 Harkaran
 1:33.58 Ecuasamurai
 1:52.51 PyraMaster
 4:15.45 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 46.65 DGCubes
 55.81 GenTheThief
 1:14.51 jaysammey777
 1:18.85 therubikscombo
 1:21.93 [email protected]
 1:22.57 Bubbagrub
 1:59.29 Mike Hughey
 DNF TipsterTrickster
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(43)

 5.48 Isaac Lai
 6.62 Carterk
 6.77 DhruvA
 7.45 asacuber
 7.80 leomannen
 8.16 jaysammey777
 9.42 lejitcuber
 10.79 G2013
 11.25 therubikscombo
 11.91 the super cuber
 11.98 thecubingwizard
 13.30 gavinz
 14.90 Competition Cuber
 16.03 sigalig
 17.39 ichcubegern
 18.94 mark49152
 19.66 CubicOreo
 19.97 speedcuber71
 23.68 Killernerd24
 27.91 DGCubes
 28.55 Keenan Johnson
 28.66 MatsBergsten
 28.66 Mike Hughey
 30.62 ambre9864
 35.50 Deri Nata Wijaya
 42.15 [email protected]
 42.59 Allagos
 50.83 obelisk477
 57.21 Amir Afiq
 1:02.34 AidanNoogie
 1:05.68 Bogdan
 1:05.73 CornerCutter
 1:28.84 Jacck
 1:32.07 Jami Viljanen
 1:50.61 26doober
 2:05.15 TipsterTrickster
 DNF E-Cuber
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF Mikael weiss
 DNF Tim Rinehart
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF Duncan Bannon
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(37)

 22.79 ican97
 22.99 G2013
 25.62 Neel Gore
 26.64 the super cuber
 27.58 pinser2
 27.86 sigalig
 39.17 speedcuber71
 46.07 lejitcuber
 46.14 Heart_Johnson
 49.72 jaysammey777
 56.89 mark49152
 1:02.85 Keenan Johnson
 1:03.51 Carterk
 1:04.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:05.23 Killernerd24
 1:06.33 MatsBergsten
 1:11.37 YoAkshYo
 1:11.51 DGCubes
 1:20.78 thecubingwizard
 1:24.49 obelisk477
 1:28.50 CubicOreo
 1:33.47 Mike Hughey
 1:43.04 Isaac Lai
 1:58.44 [email protected]
 2:09.89 Luke Messer
 2:21.95 therubikscombo
 2:53.02 Bubbagrub
 3:17.42 Jacck
 3:27.44 Bogdan
 4:49.99 RyuKagamine
 5:32.73 ComputerGuy365
10:15.72 26doober
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF Aerospry
 DNF epride17
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(12)

 3:01.37 YY
 3:03.37 the super cuber
 5:15.15 mark49152
 6:10.05 Mike Hughey
 7:01.32 jaysammey777
 7:32.99 MatsBergsten
 8:31.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:09.40 Jacck
25:53.21 [email protected]
 DNF ican97
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

 6:32.57 the super cuber
 7:01.51 YY
12:53.45 Mike Hughey
14:03.40 MatsBergsten
14:36.74 mark49152
23:58.26 jaysammey777
 DNF Jacck
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

34:52.49 Jacck
 DNF Killernerd24
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

39/48 (57:07)  the super cuber
13/15 (59:23)  Deri Nata Wijaya
3/3 ( 7:55)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (18:29)  [email protected]
2/2 ( 4:18)  mark49152
2/2 ( 9:55)  Bogdan
3/6 (29:44)  Jacck
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF 26doober
 DNF Bubbagrub
*3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 30.39 the super cuber
 36.60 G2013
 41.18 jaysammey777
 55.04 lejitcuber
 55.65 bacyril
 1:01.17 thecubingwizard
 1:02.95 Isaac Lai
 1:08.54 [email protected]
 1:08.97 speedcuber71
 1:14.27 Bogdan
 1:14.63 Mike Hughey
 1:15.36 Dream Cubing
 1:43.06 Keenan Johnson
 1:45.14 Jacck
 2:12.04 MatsBergsten
 2:25.53 therubikscombo
 2:46.91 Aerospry
 2:50.70 theos
 2:52.35 Bubbagrub
 3:00.46 Competition Cuber
 3:24.30 AidanNoogie
 DNF CornerCutter
 DNF Tim Rinehart
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF DGCubes
*2-3-4 Relay*(46)

 46.96 thecubingwizard
 49.54 lejitcuber
 51.69 Isaac Lai
 53.21 Dream Cubing
 55.54 jaysammey777
 56.67 speedcuber71
 57.13 G2013
 57.77 the super cuber
 1:02.51 ichcubegern
 1:04.36 DGCubes
 1:06.49 High-Jacked Cubing
 1:07.42 Ethan Horspool
 1:07.69 therubikscombo
 1:10.17 AidanNoogie
 1:13.93 asacuber
 1:15.14 Competition Cuber
 1:17.07 [email protected]
 1:18.09 Keenan Johnson
 1:19.15 CubicOreo
 1:20.43 obelisk477
 1:21.24 bacyril
 1:28.11 Zafimi
 1:28.34 CornerCutter
 1:30.41 leomannen
 1:31.94 Bogdan
 1:32.07 Allagos
 1:37.84 gavinz
 1:47.73 Aerospry
 1:49.52 E-Cuber
 1:51.78 Corner Twist Cubing
 1:55.76 Moonwink Cuber
 1:56.88 26doober
 1:58.56 Mike Hughey
 2:02.55 TipsterTrickster
 2:02.74 Algy Cuber
 2:05.42 epride17
 2:07.08 theos
 2:20.81 One Wheel
 2:22.09 Lewis
 2:31.42 PyraMaster
 2:32.42 Bubbagrub
 2:47.07 Mikael weiss
 3:13.23 MatsBergsten
 3:13.90 Jacck
 3:17.14 Jami Viljanen
 3:18.27 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)

 1:46.69 lejitcuber
 1:59.31 Dream Cubing
 2:07.03 the super cuber
 2:07.48 thecubingwizard
 2:17.16 Isaac Lai
 2:27.81 G2013
 2:44.68 [email protected]
 2:47.69 DGCubes
 2:53.51 AidanNoogie
 3:01.16 bacyril
 3:01.82 Ethan Horspool
 3:16.64 Competition Cuber
 3:16.96 Keenan Johnson
 3:45.46 obelisk477
 3:52.12 Allagos
 3:52.47 Bogdan
 3:58.56 Corner Twist Cubing
 4:01.90 CornerCutter
 4:20.87 Aerospry
 4:25.48 epride17
 4:44.95 Lewis
 4:45.99 Mike Hughey
 5:00.88 TipsterTrickster
 5:06.06 26doober
 5:17.81 One Wheel
 5:29.30 Moonwink Cuber
 5:45.67 theos
 6:11.97 Jacck
 6:21.80 Mikael weiss
 6:32.54 gavinz
 7:47.60 MatsBergsten
 7:53.14 Jami Viljanen
 8:13.34 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)

 3:48.23 Dream Cubing
 4:21.11 lejitcuber
 4:47.50 the super cuber
 4:48.13 Isaac Lai
 6:21.97 [email protected]
 6:46.87 AidanNoogie
 8:37.91 Bogdan
 9:47.88 TipsterTrickster
10:02.06 epride17
10:10.61 One Wheel
11:05.55 Mike Hughey
11:17.15 Lewis
11:52.89 Jacck
12:48.24 theos
14:20.00 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(9)

 6:22.90 Dream Cubing
12:14.93 [email protected]
13:06.32 AidanNoogie
15:50.49 Bogdan
17:29.73 epride17
17:51.78 TipsterTrickster
18:18.47 Mike Hughey
18:38.92 One Wheel
22:49.36 Lewis
*MiniGuildford*(15)

 3:58.32 lejitcuber
 4:04.00 jaysammey777
 4:44.44 the super cuber
 4:53.92 Dream Cubing
 5:13.77 [email protected]
 6:17.35 G2013
 7:18.19 AidanNoogie
 7:26.45 therubikscombo
 7:32.69 sigalig
 9:12.41 Lewis
 9:34.81 CornerCutter
10:59.37 Mike Hughey
12:57.19 Jacck
17:31.81 PyraMaster
 DNF TipsterTrickster
*Kilominx*(10)

 22.41 jaysammey777
 26.39 bhoffman492
 27.13 [email protected]
 40.76 bacyril
 41.28 CubicOreo
 44.57 Zafimi
 50.93 Lewis
 56.29 the super cuber
 56.91 sigalig
 1:26.87 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(57)

 2.73 lejitcuber
 2.97 Carterk
 4.11 Isaac Lai
 4.38 asacuber
 5.04 CubicOreo
 5.55 thecubingwizard
 5.56 bhoffman492
 5.66 Amir Afiq
 5.95 leomannen
 6.05 jaysammey777
 6.08 Competition Cuber
 6.14 CBcuber86
 6.35 [email protected]
 6.60 speedcuber71
 6.63 ichcubegern
 6.90 Dream Cubing
 6.94 therubikscombo
 7.05 DGCubes
 7.05 Bubbagrub
 7.26 sam596
 7.40 Allagos
 7.61 the super cuber
 7.65 Tim Rinehart
 8.51 TipsterTrickster
 8.73 epride17
 8.78 whatshisbucket
 8.84 AidanNoogie
 8.85 bacyril
 8.93 Corner Twist Cubing
 9.00 CornerCutter
 9.17 Keenan Johnson
 9.24 Bogdan
 9.37 gavinz
 9.73 [email protected]
 9.86 Ghost Cuber
 9.99 Algy Cuber
 11.13 Aerospry
 11.26 E-Cuber
 11.40 theos
 12.25 Lewis
 13.28 Moreno van Rooijen
 14.02 Jami Viljanen
 14.05 typeman5
 14.12 Undefined7
 14.48 teboecubes
 14.80 sigalig
 14.94 G2013
 15.57 Zafimi
 15.70 Mikael weiss
 16.90 obelisk477
 16.93 PyraMaster
 16.94 Duncan Bannon
 18.42 Mike Hughey
 18.49 SuperCuberYT
 26.56 26doober
 28.18 MatsBergsten
 36.53 Jacck
*Clock*(26)

 6.90 Mollerz
 7.05 jaysammey777
 7.71 sam596
 10.18 T1_M0
 11.77 lejitcuber
 12.83 CBcuber86
 13.57 G2013
 14.26 Tim Rinehart
 14.64 the super cuber
 16.17 YY
 17.50 [email protected]
 17.73 TipsterTrickster
 17.93 asacuber
 17.99 Dream Cubing
 18.14 therubikscombo
 18.84 bacyril
 18.95 sigalig
 19.52 Mike Hughey
 21.44 E-Cuber
 23.83 CubicOreo
 25.21 Lewis
 26.71 AidanNoogie
 27.55 gavinz
 29.61 obelisk477
 31.07 Ghost Cuber
 43.23 CornerCutter
*Pyraminx*(65)

 2.58 DGCubes
 3.55 lejitcuber
 3.85 CBcuber86
 3.92 CornerCutter
 3.96 Isaac Lai
 3.99 thecubingwizard
 4.00 Ghost Cuber
 4.01 Competition Cuber
 4.07 the super cuber
 4.48 E-Cuber
 4.48 asacuber
 4.62 CubicOreo
 4.67 [email protected]
 4.85 Carterk
 5.04 jaysammey777
 5.13 bacyril
 5.22 ichcubegern
 5.73 G2013
 6.11 whatshisbucket
 6.14 Keenan Johnson
 6.72 Lewis
 7.06 Jami Viljanen
 7.28 Amir Afiq
 7.58 Teemu
 7.83 Tim Rinehart
 7.83 epride17
 7.86 therubikscombo
 8.12 Aerospry
 8.16 bhoffman492
 8.45 Corner Twist Cubing
 8.47 TipsterTrickster
 8.84 speedcuber71
 8.86 [email protected]
 9.07 Zafimi
 9.08 sigalig
 9.16 AidanNoogie
 9.18 Allagos
 9.19 GarethBert11
 9.28 Dream Cubing
 9.43 YY
 9.80 gavinz
 10.11 Moonwink Cuber
 10.28 teboecubes
 10.54 PyraMaster
 10.60 obelisk477
 11.01 Algy Cuber
 11.79 High-Jacked Cubing
 11.84 sam596
 11.98 Moreno van Rooijen
 12.15 Duncan Bannon
 12.27 Mike Hughey
 12.90 CubeStack_Official
 12.99 Bubbagrub
 13.09 26doober
 13.33 typeman5
 13.73 FireCuber
 13.74 theos
 14.77 Undefined7
 14.82 FIREFOX229
 15.27 Jacck
 16.72 a3533
 16.94 LostGent
 18.90 SuperCuberYT
 19.39 WillyTheWizard
 31.83 Deadly chicken
*Megaminx*(27)

 51.08 Isaac Lai
 53.99 [email protected]
 59.38 lejitcuber
 1:03.28 jaysammey777
 1:03.67 thecubingwizard
 1:06.39 Dream Cubing
 1:07.13 Carterk
 1:22.44 the super cuber
 1:37.18 CubicOreo
 1:37.86 bacyril
 1:37.87 AidanNoogie
 1:44.67 xyzzy
 1:47.97 Zafimi
 1:58.17 Bogdan
 1:58.27 obelisk477
 2:01.88 sigalig
 2:08.87 T1_M0
 2:08.94 Lewis
 2:17.60 Keenan Johnson
 2:18.07 gavinz
 2:25.23 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:57.74 CornerCutter
 3:07.02 Jacck
 3:15.90 TipsterTrickster
 3:16.47 Mike Hughey
 3:23.01 26doober
 3:43.59 theos
*Square-1*(42)

 9.15 Carterk
 11.33 speedcuber71
 11.52 lejitcuber
 11.61 thecubingwizard
 12.86 Isaac Lai
 14.28 ichcubegern
 15.08 therubikscombo
 16.49 jaysammey777
 17.43 DGCubes
 18.47 sigalig
 20.82 Competition Cuber
 22.39 the super cuber
 22.81 [email protected]
 23.81 CBcuber86
 24.64 bacyril
 26.29 asacuber
 26.83 CubicOreo
 27.03 Ghost Cuber
 28.62 bhoffman492
 29.06 AidanNoogie
 29.83 G2013
 29.86 Dream Cubing
 33.13 Amir Afiq
 33.86 TipsterTrickster
 36.57 Bubbagrub
 36.66 Heart_Johnson
 39.31 Mike Hughey
 42.19 Algy Cuber
 43.03 sam596
 43.38 Corner Twist Cubing
 43.96 CornerCutter
 44.76 whatshisbucket
 46.37 Lewis
 50.01 Bogdan
 56.37 Aerospry
 1:00.79 26doober
 1:04.26 Jacck
 1:08.71 Jami Viljanen
 1:14.21 Mikael weiss
 1:29.95 RyuKagamine
 DNF Moreno van Rooijen
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(18)

26 jaysammey777
26 okayama
28 DGCubes
30 Bubbagrub
31 obelisk477
32 Isaac Lai
33 Bogdan
36 Mike Hughey
37 [email protected]
39 Dream Cubing
40 theos
46 the super cuber
48 Algy Cuber
49 CornerCutter
49 Jami Viljanen
57 TipsterTrickster
DNF  bhoffman492
DNF  speedcuber71

*Contest results*

888 the super cuber
861 lejitcuber
783 Isaac Lai
758 [email protected]
741 jaysammey777
719 thecubingwizard
704 Dream Cubing
623 Carterk
620 G2013
609 DGCubes
586 speedcuber71
584 CubicOreo
561 AidanNoogie
552 therubikscombo
536 ichcubegern
505 Competition Cuber
490 bacyril
463 asacuber
452 Keenan Johnson
419 Bogdan
419 CornerCutter
412 obelisk477
400 sigalig
395 Mike Hughey
386 TipsterTrickster
363 Ethan Horspool
358 leomannen
339 CBcuber86
326 gavinz
324 Corner Twist Cubing
318 Amir Afiq
316 Allagos
316 Zafimi
314 Tim Rinehart
289 bhoffman492
288 epride17
282 Aerospry
279 sam596
271 Lewis
263 Bubbagrub
263 E-Cuber
260 Keroma12
257 typeman5
252 Jacck
250 DhruvA
240 Algy Cuber
230 MatsBergsten
228 26doober
221 mark49152
221 Jami Viljanen
214 ComputerGuy365
205 YoAkshYo
201 Heart_Johnson
193 thecubemaster23
179 Moonwink Cuber
178 Ghost Cuber
177 whatshisbucket
175 [email protected]
173 theos
167 ican97
165 Deri Nata Wijaya
153 T1_M0
153 a3533
142 Moreno van Rooijen
136 Neel Gore
134 One Wheel
133 PyraMaster
128 Mikael weiss
121 LostGent
121 [email protected]
119 teboecubes
113 Alea
112 Teemu
108 CubeStack_Official
104 Duncan Bannon
94 muchacho
90 YY
89 greentgoatgal
88 heyitsconnor
82 High-Jacked Cubing
81 Killernerd24
72 GenTheThief
72 Yasa Zaheen
69 sqAree
68 xyzzy
68 Harkaran
65 Undefined7
63 GarethBert11
63 Mackenzie Dy
62 ambre9864
56 SirAD
43 DumplingMaster
41 pinser2
39 Luke Messer
38 gerzytet
38 FIREFOX229
38 SuperCuberYT
34 Lili Martin
33 CubingRF
33 The Blockhead
28 okayama
28 Mollerz
25 ultimatecube
25 FireCuber
23 RyuKagamine
21 Russell Bilinski
21 xander3
18 WillyTheWizard
18 Ecuasamurai
17 Irfzwan
17 danpoole02
15 Deadly chicken
11 Bart Van Eynde
7 Prashant Saran
5 dnguyen2204


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 28, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> 111 cubestack_official
> 
> 110 CubeStack_Official


Duplicate here.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Duplicate here.


Thank you .


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 28, 2017)

Yay I got 25th. Rip mini Guildford, it would have been a pb if I saw the squan sitting unsolved and solved it.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 28, 2017)

Time for the cubicle lottery. Who will win the 15 dollars?

Lots of lottery tickets, I put the hand deep down in the bucket and grab one....
Now, unwrapping it, the tension is great, who will win, who will win...?

Here we go, the winning number this week is 2, and that is *lejitcuber!!*

*Congratulations!*


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 28, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Now I'm awake, here are the results for week 47 : congrats to the super cuber, lejitcuber and Isaac Lai!
> 
> *2x2x2*(84)
> 
> ...



I looks like there is a problem. I didn't get 21 sec in 2x2......I got 13 or 14 I think.

Edit: I think it is right. I got a 12,13,14,36, and a DNF so I think 21 is right.


----------

